#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Employee Vacation Tracking Database

## helponmacro

Hello. Good Evening.
I need to have a database that help to track employees holidays /vacations request and it's status. 
We will have a predetermined staff we can allow to go on leave.
And managing it through excel is too messy. I wonder if there is a template anyone can help to share me? Thanks in advance.

----------


## cytop

> I wonder if there is a template...



Best answered by searching yourself.

----------


## CK76

> And managing it through excel is too messy.



It shouldn't be, if you use flat table for data entry. There's plenty of samples out there (If you search for "Employee attendance tracker", it's vacation/attendance tracking template provided by Microsoft). 

But then, if you have multiple people managing the file, Excel isn't the ideal tool for this.

----------


## helponmacro

Still looking for some guidance to create this database..

----------


## alansidman

Lots of models at this site.  You might find the one you need.  http://www.databaseanswers.org/data_models/

If that doesn't work for you, then maybe this:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=MS+Access+Emplo...ation+Tracking

----------

